# Client Server DB



## Flexer (25. Apr 2014)

hallo liebe ja Entwickler, ich habe ein kleines Client Server Programm geschrieben und bräuchte ein bischen unterstützung. ich möchte gerne bei einer abfrage, wenn diese true ergibt diese in eine beliebige db speichern.

Habe jetzt schon mehrere tutorials über googel geschaut, muss man für jede java klasse eine main methode haben oder muss man auf jee umsteigen, vielleicht weiss jemand wie das geht. Vielleicht weiß jemand noch wie das besser geht.

Server Listener UDP


```
public static void dataTransfer(byte[] data){
		  data = receivePacket.getData();
	}

if (checksum == data[len-1]) {
						// zu database connector übergeben
						System.out.printf( "Anfrage ok \n" );
						data [0] = 0x06; 	
						data [1]  = data [2];
						DatagramPacket sendPacket = new DatagramPacket(data,   2  ,
                                                address,   port); 
						serverSocket.send(sendPacket);
						dataTransfer(data);
```
DB Connector


```
public final class RmsDBConector {
	
	static RmsServerListener data = new RmsServerListener();
	
	
    public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception{
        // Datenbanktreiber laden (optional seit JDBC 4)  
        Class.forName("org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver"); 
        
        Connection connection = null;
        Statement statement =   null;
        ResultSet resultSet =   null;
        
        try{
        	
        	// Datenbank begin
            final DBProperties dbProperties = new DBProperties();
            connection = DriverManager.getConnection(dbProperties.getUrl(), dbProperties.getUserName(), dbProperties.getPassword());

            // SQL-Befehlsobjekt erstellen 
            statement = connection.createStatement();

            final String sqlUpdateCommand = "INSERT INTO Personen " + "VALUES (210, 'sentence', 'stefan', '1977-06-10')";
          
            
		System.out.println(RmsServerListener.dataTransfer(data));
                // hier gibts Fehler falscher typübergabe weißß ned wie das geht
		
        }
        finally{
            // Alle Ressourcen wieder schließen, aber Achtung: siehe Text 
            DBClose.safeCloseResultSet(resultSet);
            DBClose.safeCloseStatement(statement);
            DBClose.safeCloseConnection(connection);
        }
    }
}
```

ich würde ja erstmal glücklich sein wenn ich die bytes zur standardausgabe ausgeben könnte, bitte um hilfe beste grüße


----------

